# Clausing 4900 ER32 Chuck Completed



## PurpLev (Jul 12, 2012)

I would like to invite you to the 'other side of the HM' (the blog section) and read about my latest installment - the ER32 chuck which is working GREAT! definitely a nice alternative to 5C system with pros and cons:

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/entry.php/20-ER32-Chuck-Mounted


----------



## Kennyd (Jul 13, 2012)

Great job Sharon, thanks of sharing.


----------



## PurpLev (Jul 13, 2012)

Kennyd said:


> Great job Sharon, thanks of sharing.


Thanks Kenny


----------



## TheoMcD (Jan 5, 2013)

For some reason, it appears as though the links to the photos do not work. Just an FYI


----------



## PurpLev (Jan 5, 2013)

TheoMcD said:


> For some reason, it appears as though the links to the photos do not work. Just an FYI



Which links don't seem to work? I just checked and I can see all the photos in that page


----------

